# controller test question



## capn_r (Jan 31, 2008)

*Hello, could someone tell me a method to test a controller prior to having everything hooked up? I bought a used curtis controller and would like to make sure it is okay before I can't return it. Thanks!*


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

go to the curtis web site and download the manual . 1209 controller manual shows how to bench test it . J.W. 
http://www.curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cProducts.dspProductCategory&catID=11


----------



## capn_r (Jan 31, 2008)

*Thanks for the response and the link, that is exactly what I needed!*


----------



## Phil0806 (Jan 27, 2013)

HEy can any one help me, i need to find out how to test my curtis 104 controller for my golf cart bc it doesnt work


----------

